# Woman squatting 300kg



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Also she says that she can squat more and she thought it was easy!


----------



## Big_Killers (Mar 12, 2012)

That's not a woman.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha trust me it is! hence the name dorothy but she gets called dot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome squattage .


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought you said woman? some squatting all the same.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

fvcking hell, bill baileys put some size on!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Awesome squattage .


Gona ask her if a can get some videos of her in the gym and put them up


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

are you sure that is a woman, has a very masculine jawline and physique

if yes then phew omg well done but.........

kaza


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> fvcking hell, bill baileys put some size on!


I think it actually is him lol


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Jonnyboi said:


> I thought you said woman? some squatting all the same.


Like a said it is a woman!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> fvcking hell, bill baileys put some size on!


LOL, exactly my thoughts, that does not look like a woman at all. Impressive squatting none the less.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Impossible that that is a women. No fvcking way


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Did a brief search on google and it appears this IS a woman.Being a woman and looking like that at least she's good at something!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

scroll down on there and read or google it is a woman

Think if it wasnt a woman they woundnt let her compete against other women :/


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

She is a Women..

Why the fcuk women do gear is beyond me, but thats a whole different thread

Monster Squat all the same!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

DB said:


> She is a Women..
> 
> Why the fcuk women do gear is beyond me, but thats a whole different thread
> 
> Monster Squat all the same!


Thanks for clearing that up and also agree about the gear thing although there is one in the gym not to sure what she was on but deffo wouldnt say no :laugh:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

was that not this guy


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok so now it's confirmed it's a women, who would tap that?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

MusclesBound said:


> Ok so now it's confirmed it's a women, who would tap that?


Funny ya should say that few lads in the gym said she used to be nice before she started power lifting and her daughter is a model yes she has a daughter so someone must of tapped it!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

No way is that a woman!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Textbook squat, made it look easy alright. Impressive. Fair play to her.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

Good squat but I wouldn't like her squatting on my face


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

At first I thought it was Ron Jeremy


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u get guys called dorothy aswell


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> At first I thought it was Ron Jeremy


lol!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

MAN!!!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

N666T said:


> Good squat but I wouldn't like her squatting on my face


HIM! :lol:


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks manlier than me.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Katazui said:


> Looks manlier than me.


Would imagine she squats more aswell!


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

Look at those come to bed eyes and that sickening upper lip hair.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dorothy is a lovely lass, without going to much into someone's personal history there is a reason she is like that and it is not steroids.

Granted there are those that can become masculine from steroid use but in this case that is not the cause.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> fvcking hell, bill baileys put some size on!


Aha! I thought it was that Wagner geezer from xfactor.

Brilliant strength though. Very impressive.


----------

